# WTF Cannot remove key from A6 C6 ignition



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Grab the bosses 2008 A6 today. 

1) Won't shift out of 1st unless i go into tiptronic, shift into 2nd then out of tip back into drive and transmission works flawlessly until I put into park and then I have to start the whole process again in order to get 1st to shift notmally.

2) That I can deal with but now I cannot for the life of me, remove the key from the ignition. Car knows it is in park but key will not go into the off position.

So does problem number 1 have to do with problem number 2? :thumbdown:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Problem solved. For future references it's a simple fix for anyone who has the following symptoms:

1) EPC error

2) Cannot remove key

3) Cannot shift out of 1st gear

Check to see if your brake lights stay on with key in on position. If yes then you have a bad brake light switch.

I guess if the lights stay on, it throws off several vehicle functions. Cheap and easy fix. Like 14.00 from dealer.

**this thread is crucial to installing new switch: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1158315

Beers on me! :beer::beer:


----------

